

The secret of Google's Chrome Logo - mattjung
http://www.interneteconomics.de/blog/?p=434

======
mattjung
For non-German speaking: "Haven't I seen this logo already somewhere? What's
up with this? [img] Google loves to play with hidden messages in their logos.
Hidden messages have a long tradition among hackers. No conspiracy theorie,
just pure observation. Google wants Chrome to become the new Windows, a
platform for web-based applications. Google Docs is almost ready to replace
Windows Office. From one monopoly to the next one. How the images are
similar."

